# Wellington NZ



## glenwal (7/1/16)

Heading over to NZ for a holiday next week, and swmbo has just told me that we have an arvo free in Wellington that I must find a brewery to do a tour of. 

And in further bad news, I've also been told to find 2 craft beer pubs to have dinner at 2 of the nights we are there as well.

So to ensure she doesn't get angry, I thought I'd ask here if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## barls (7/1/16)

ether black dog, garage project or parrot dog would be my suggestion all are a reasonable distance from the centre of town.
jump on Craft Beer Capital: Home and have a look at the list of places there.


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/16)

Panhead, Yeastie Boyz and Garage Project from that lot, for me.


----------



## glenwal (8/1/16)

Thanks for that link, it's awesome. Looks like the free arvo is going to be pretty full up now.


----------



## barls (8/1/16)

Mardoo said:


> Panhead, Yeastie Boyz and Garage Project from that lot, for me.


yeasty boys are south island aren't they?
also pan head is not in wellington they are the upper huit but its quite close probably 2 hours drive ish

i forgot fork and brewer, Hashigo Zake - Cult Beer Bar and little beer quarter 
the only thing ill say is the service at fork and brewer at night is atrocious. they will ignore you and polish glasses or talk to each other but not serve u.


----------



## Mardoo (8/1/16)

Frankly I was going off the list on the website, so if you have any better knowledge I'd go with that.


----------



## mattymoo (8/1/16)

+1 for Little Beer Quarter. I recommend Goldings Free Dive as well.


----------



## nic0 (12/1/16)

Fork & Brewer would be my most favorite pub in Wellington, definitely check it out. http://forkandbrewer.co.nz/


----------



## Mikeyr (12/1/16)

OK having spent a shit load of time in Wellington over the years..... a couple of suggestions .... The General Practitioner, more upmarket food in the "nice" bracket. In Te Aro, 5 minutes gentle stroll from the centre of town. Was there 3 months ago

Goldings Free Dive (i think) a little harder to find and more "barish" .....

When you need a spot for a nice Whiskey or such to end the night, slip up the stairs to the "Library"...... very cool, you can eat there but it's a bit more expensive.

Garage Project is cool, but only "cellar door"

Black dog also cool, their beer is everywhere in Wellington, bit more of a walk, it's up the far end of Courtney Place

In General

Cuba St - Really cool, good feel
Courtney Place - bit more busy and at night can more "rowdy" (more commercial these days)
Have a beer on princess wharf, total tourist but nice spot
Find time to go to Te Papa


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/1/16)

for beer drinking places, +1 for Hashigo Zake, LBQ, Goldings, Rogue&Vagabond, Fork&Brewer (40 taps!! + brewery bling on show), Malthouse (24 taps + bottles).
Garage Project have opened a new tap room.
Hashigo will have some hard to find American import bottles.
but seriously most 'normal' pubs will at least have things like Tuatara & Panhead on tap.

PS if you want to get takeaways for the hotel - go to Regional Wine & Spirits, the have self serve PET growlers (10 taps) with free tasters and a decent range.


----------



## pat_00 (17/2/16)

I just got back and was blown away by the quality of the beer and the beer scene over there.

Highlights were Fork and Brewer and Garage Project. All their beers were really good. "Angry Peaches" by Garage Project is the best Amarillo based Ale I've had. One theme I noticed was heavily hopped pilsners, they seemed very popular and were mostly great. I managed to bring a bunch of NZ hops from Brewtopia to start experimenting.


----------

